# mon IMAC G5 rame .......



## charliegironde (19 Octobre 2007)

*BONJOUR*
*je viens de rajouter deux barrettes d'un giga sur mon imac G5 1,8GHZ , ce sont des barrettes SAMSUMG ; mais le probleme c'est que depuis , mon imac rame encore plus qu'avant (2X512) .*
*ce probleme est present pour l'ouverture des appli , sur le net ou quand je fais des modif photos (photoshop cs).*
*j'ai fais une recherche avant mais j'ai trouvé de concluant.*
*merci d'avance pour vos reponses*


----------



## alex.sc (19 Octobre 2007)

Ton iMac c'est un 20" G5 1,8Ghz ?
Es tu sur que tes barrettes soient parfaitement adapt&#233;es au iMac ? Il te faut de la 3200 DDR SDRAM (400Mhz)

Te reste t il beaucoup de place sur le disque dur

Quelle est la version de ton systeme ?


----------



## charliegironde (21 Octobre 2007)

bonjour

j'ai acheté les barrettes memoire pc3200 400 mhz 184 pins chez cdiscount et le vendeur m'a dit quelle été compatible mac G5 .
il me reste 26 giga sur mon disque dur et je suis sur macOS 10.4.10 .


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Octobre 2007)

Il y a deux fils compl&#232;tement d&#233;di&#233;s ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94727

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83867


----------



## alex.sc (21 Octobre 2007)

essaye de remattre tes anciennes barrettes pour voir si cela revient a la normale
su oui fais toi echanger les barrettes samsung

si non ouvre le moniteur d activite pour voir si y a pas un logiciel qui tourne en tache de fond et qui prend toute la puissance sur ton imac (cela m arrive des fois avec VirusBarrier)

repare tes autorisations cela ne peut pas faire de mal

et comme c est un iMac G5 de premiere generation ouvre le et verifie les condensateurs


----------



## charliegironde (23 Octobre 2007)

je viens de lancer un hardware test (test etendu) et là gros probleme le test se passe bien jusqu'au test de la memoire qui dure qui dure (je l'ai arreté apres 40 min ).
j'ai ensuite essayer un test rapide qui m'a mis un code erreur apres 20 min me disant de retirer les peripheriques . je relance et là idem .
me que se passa????


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Octobre 2007)

Sans vouloir dénigrer tes barrettes Samsung, ils faut savoir qu'il y a des mémoires plus rapides que d'autres même si elles répondent à la même norme.
C'est souvent ce qui fait la différence de prix.


----------



## charliegironde (23 Octobre 2007)

en ce qui concerne le hardware test , pourquoi ne me donne t'il pas de resultat ( bon ou pas ) apres 40min ??????


----------



## charliegironde (26 Octobre 2007)

bonjour

je viens de reparer les autorisations + un ptit nettoyage avec *ONYX *et revoila mon imac qui tourne beaucoup mieux.
a+


----------



## charliegironde (30 Octobre 2007)

re bonjour

me revoila avec mon imac G5 qui recommence a ramer et cette fois a deconner au démarrage . je suis aller dans _utilitaire de disque_ reparer les autorisations  *OK *puis j'ai fais une verification du disque et *LA* il me sort une erreur :

verification BITMAP du volume
verification des informations du volume
ed.",1)
ERREUR LA TACHE SOUS JACENTE A SIGNALE UN ECHEC A LA FERMETURE
1 volume HFS verifié
le volume neccesite une réparation.

si quelqu'un voit a peut prés d'ou ça peut venir .
ce soir j'essaie une reparation depuis le cd mais j'ai pas de disque dur externe pour assurer mes arrieres .....

*ps/* je vais egalement changer ces put... de barrettes memoires SAMSUNG , ça ne pourra que lui faire du bien ( non compatible a mon avis).


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> si quelqu'un voit a peut prés d'ou ça peut venir .
> ce soir j'essaie une reparation depuis le cd mais j'ai pas de disque dur externe pour assurer mes arrieres .....


Tu joues avec le feu si tu n'as pas au moins un backup sur CD/DVD...
un disque externe, c'est pas de l'argent gaspillé si tes données sont importantes à tes yeux


----------



## charliegironde (30 Octobre 2007)

je viens de voir un disque dur sur *MACWAY* qui me suffira bien:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6530/osaki-by-macway-320-go-35-usb20-7200tmn-rose.html

et en ce qui concerne mon erreur :
*vous en pensez quoi ????????????*


----------

